# Castle has to go..



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm taking the giant castle out and replacing it with a LOT more rockwork. I have major agression issues going on. The red zebras and the socolofi's are mean as hell. They have one of my demasonis hiding behind the filter intake.

The worst are the socolofis. The one male is going after all of the fish that come by him and all of the fish seem to want to congregate at the same end of the tank. I've started feeding them at the opposite end hoping they will start hanging out there too. I'm not sure what else to do other than add a bunch more caves and hopefully they will calm down a little.

I hate to take fish out because I don't really have a place to take them.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

could they be staying at that end because its more open?


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Well... You could send them to me 
Plants will help, maybe planting in and around the castle with alot more. Or pulling it and stacking from the middle towards the front of tank making it a divider of sorts. Some foreground rock layered may help too. Or those Lil buggers may just need time as others grow bigger to?
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd452/PoppiDoc/58fd67ef.jpg

"buddh in your tank"


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

They are staying on the side that is more built up...

I'm not so sure removing the castle is even going to help, they have a lot of hiding spots. I think I'm going to have to remove those socolofis as a start. I could take them to the lfs but I didn't buy them there and I don't really like the place. 

Gahh I need another aquarium... lol


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

you could take them there. maybe its something to really think about, because a new aquarium will take some time to get cycled and established before you can move them. by that time, things may get too much... 

they could be hiding there because they feel more safe...


----------

